# it appears as though everyone's DP started with a panic attack



## jensen1010 (Mar 31, 2016)

I think I've read it through every single story on this freaking page to be honest with you guys.. I never seem to be satisfied with the information that I've read through. A question for everyone that's very knowledgeable with dpd.. I suppose that's all of us LOL.. personally my disassociation started with a severe panic attack.. just like many of you. If dpd was started with a panic attack / extreme levels of anxiety.correct me if I'm wrong here, but wouldn't that indicate anxiety is the culprit here. Anxiety = dpd. Not dpd = anxiety. Ide really like to believe that.


----------



## Mike_NY (Dec 10, 2015)

Mine wasn't triggered by a panic attack, it just sort of "happened" Lots of coffee and nicotine that morning it all started so maybe I was over-stimulated? The panic attacks that came after were all due to being in a DP/DR state although I had one or 2 prior to that because of chest pains which turned out to be acid reflux.

To this day can't put my finger on what the trigger was, all I know is I used to overthink everything and always see the worst situation in something and that made me worry constantly every day for years. I guess my mind just had enough. I've learned to give less of a shit about things I can't change and not stress so much.

*yay my 1st post that didn't have to go to a moderator to be approved*


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, I started to fell dissociated when I started to become anxious about a stressful life event, and after I got an anxiety attack that's when it become chronic.


----------



## The3lbDream (Apr 30, 2016)

Mine didn't.I just woke up like this one day.It was weird...like it lasted half of the first day.Pretty much the whole day the second and on the third it stuck.


----------



## nedelander (May 5, 2016)

Mine wasn't triggered by a panic either; it kind of 'got to me' and built it's way up to a point where I'm doing every single thing on auto-pilot. It took a year before I realized what was going on, where I noticed that I didn't feel as I used to. So I started looking up my symptoms and confirmed to myself that I was suffering from DP/DR for a year. I just accepted it and thought 'ok whatever' and I didn't really care about it. After 4 years I still don't know if I should go see someone, for I don't really mind that I'm not 'really here'.

Kinda strange.

I'm glad that no panic attack triggered the DP/DR, though it's frustrating being unable to figure out what did it.


----------

